# Can you identify this?



## arcticsid (Nov 3, 2009)

Based on a recent post, and the fact I want to buy one of these...can anyone tell me what this is?

The only clue I will give you..for now, is it is pure Ivory.

Thanks to my friend Rose for posing for the picture.



Troy


----------



## donnaclif (Nov 4, 2009)

it looks like some kind of Bone... am i right?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 4, 2009)

Sort of, but it is pure ivory. Bones aren't ivory, you are, however, getting warmer.

I want to give more clues but can't wait to see some of the guesses. We don't have elephants in Alaska!


HeeHee

Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Walrus or Whale sex organ


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 4, 2009)

Allright Mike, smart A$$, I see you have been reading your Marine mammal books again!!! LOL

It is an oosik, and it is indeed from the walrus, and it is a bone, although some languages spell it with more than 4 letters.

Apparently, I will have to be a bit more clever next time I try to get you while you're wide awake! LOL. (and how in the world did you figure that one out?)



Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am a science freak, took marine biology and oceanography


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 4, 2009)

Can u make wine out of it?


----------



## upper (Nov 4, 2009)

The smile on that face gave it away Sid.........Upper


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2009)

So um,,,,, what are yo going to do with it?


----------



## Racer (Nov 4, 2009)

Wade E said:


> So um,,,,, what are yo going to do with it?



A better follow up question to that is do you really want to know?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 4, 2009)

Not sure Wade, but I can always brag about the size of my "oosik" !!!!! LOL


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2009)

Its not always the size of the oosik!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 4, 2009)

I just KNEW this thread would end up discussing the size of things..


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2009)

WHAT!
You don't measure anything "DOWN UNDER"?
Up here it's "MY ______ Is bigger than yours" Kinda like fermentors, Some have only 6 gallons butt, some have 100 liter..


----------



## St Allie (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom said:


> WHAT!
> You don't measure anything "DOWN UNDER"?
> Up here it's "MY ______ Is bigger than yours" Kinda like fermentors, Some have only 6 gallons butt, some have 100 liter..



I should imagine it would only be texans who would brag about having a ' 6 gallon butt'



Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 4, 2009)

.....and Alaskans bragging about their "oosik" LOL


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 5, 2009)

to bad you loose, I have a 8 inch tongue and can lick my nose


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 5, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> to bad you loose, I have a 8 inch tongue and can lick my nose



I'm speechless!


----------



## DageonYar (Nov 5, 2009)

8" tongue, can lick my nose, and have trained myself to breathe through my ears


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh God, what did I start here? LOL


Troy


----------



## St Allie (Nov 5, 2009)

you always start things Troy!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 5, 2009)

Nuh Uh ! Sometimes I have help.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 5, 2009)

hehehhehe


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2009)

Italian 6.5 here and always covered  

Troy, I thought you were suppose to call your Dr if you experienced something like that for more than four hours


----------



## Madriver Wines (Nov 5, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> to bad you loose, I have a 8 inch tongue and can lick my nose


 Witha 8" tongue you could lick your eye brows!!! lol. Leave it to Troy to start a thread like this one


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 5, 2009)

No I am about a half inch short of getting to eyebrows


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

*What is THIS???*

Okay, I've got one for you.
What is this?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Corduroy knee?


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2009)

Tror,
NAH! Its corduroy Butt, LOL !


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2009)

macro shot of a pillow?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2009)

You should really get that looked at by a professional!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Wonder how long before we get clues? My twisted mind is already clanking in the backround.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope, nope, and nope.... 
Clue? Hummm... without giving it away. Yes, it's a macro shot.
It's associated with something almost everyone enjoys.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Pheasant feather?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah! The hunter speaks!
But you are only half right.
There's a clue in my albums.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Ruffed grouse?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Ruffed grouse?


Warm, and warmer....


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Last stab. Quail?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

All right. Nuffs enough. Wheres Mike? He knew what a walrus ***** was right away, he may not be an orintholgist, but we need his guess,


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> All right. Nuffs enough. Wheres Mike? He knew what a walrus ***** was right away, he may not be an orintholgist, but we need his guess,


I won't give it away until a couple other folks chime in.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Aye Aye
I wanna see their guesses too!


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2009)

chime in
chime in
OK 2 chimed in !


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't believe it. I practically gave everyone the answer in post #35.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2009)

macro shot of an old record album!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

runningwolf said:


> macro shot of an old record album!



rofl!......


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2009)

OK its a DEER hide


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

Tom said:


> OK its a DEER hide


  Okay, one more clue, and then we'll get on with the rest of our lives.

It belongs to something most people really like, *around this time of year*.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2009)

Turkey feather.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

*Winner!*



Wade E said:


> Turkey feather.



I >knew< a New Englander would figure that out. I won't get fussy and make you say Wild Turkey. Good job!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

I should get half of the prize because I said feather. send my half to Troy M Sauve, Box 555555, Alaska. Please don't send the whole turkey!! Pisses the postmaster off! LOL


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I should get half of the prize because I said feather. send my half to Troy M Sauve, Box 555555, Alaska. Please don't send the whole turkey!! Pisses the postmaster off! LOL


Since that was a tail feather, I'll just send you the part it came from!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

nothing like a turkey butt to warm things up!!!!!!ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hummm...*

Okay, here's one for you. About 25 years ago, my friend was given a set of these disks when he was into boating in NY State. Each disk is about 3 1/2" across and 3/8" thick. Can anyone figure out their function?





[/IMG]


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 21, 2009)

You got me for now OP. But I HAVE seen these somewhere, just cant remeber when, why, or how. Minds getting cloudy. Any clues?
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

Diving discs?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 21, 2009)

Clue #1: The answer is in the photo.


----------



## bein_bein (Nov 30, 2009)

I would guess caps for the tubes that held the flags shown. Those flags being the alphabet flags using the international flag and pennant marking system. 
The symbols shown on this cap are for letters (starting top center then clockwise) SAOCRET
Most have addidtional meanings as well..
S= sierra = Engines going astern
A= alpha = Diver down: keep clear
O= oscar = man overboard...

and so on...


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 30, 2009)

bein_bein said:


> I would guess caps for the tubes that held the flags shown. Those flags being the alphabet flags using the international flag and pennant marking system.
> The symbols shown on this cap are for letters (starting top center then clockwise) SAOCRET
> Most have addidtional meanings as well..
> S= sierra = Engines going astern
> ...


You have the key. How are you at anagrams?


----------



## bein_bein (Nov 30, 2009)

hmmm... S A O C R E T

A SECTOR
cat rose 
act sore
Feel free to chime in folks...


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 30, 2009)

Croates, oh wait, those are Yugoslavians!LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 30, 2009)

try some of these.
http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=aocrets&t=1000&a=n
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 30, 2009)

Its a coaster from the Titantic


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 30, 2009)

bein_bein said:


> hmmm... S A O C R E T
> 
> A SECTOR
> cat rose
> ...



OMG!
C-O-A-S-T-E-R

Which is what they are!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 30, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Its a coaster from the Titantic



Doesn't count, Sid...you cheated.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 30, 2009)

So, I am half shot!LOL I spelled Titantaric right without cheating! Send me my tail feather right away!!!LOL

Besides I am not the most brilliant Pollack in the far north from making things up, it's called "research". ROTFLMAO.

Besides you didn't say how we needed to to quess you just asked if we could figure it out.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 30, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> So, I am half shot!LOL I spelled Titantaric right without cheating! Send me my tail feather right away!!!LOL
> 
> Besides I am not the most brilliant Pollack in the far north from making things up, it's called "research". ROTFLMAO.
> 
> Besides you didn't say how we needed to to quess you just asked if we could figure it out.


I've had a couple myself, and for your information that's spelled Titantric.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 30, 2009)

*OKAY what are these*

This is too easy
What are these.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 1, 2009)

Roasted brewer's malt?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

No but you are definitely on the right road


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

No, but you ARE on the right road.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 1, 2009)

Unmalted wheat.... (?)


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

NO! Clue: Everybody in here has, or will use these at some point. I got you on the run now buddy! HeeHee.LOL


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 1, 2009)

My first guess was burned popcorn kernels.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

Clue #2. Not used to make beer.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

Clue #2a: You need these to make wine, but you don't want them in your wine. It is organic.


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 1, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Walrus or Whale sex organ



Oh those Walrus'. "Chicka Bow....chicka bow wow"


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 1, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> Doesn't count, Sid...you cheated.


truth be told I cheated too...but apparently my anagram website of choice wasn't as smart as Sid's....lol


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

Bein i thought sure you would guess this one. It is the basis of most wines, long before we make them.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Grape seeds?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

X, you are absolutely right. Sorry we got no prize for you. But no worries, you get to guess on the next one, unless you want to come up with another guess it picture.

How did you figure it out? Clues or you are just a botanical genius? LOL


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> X, you are absolutely right. Sorry we got no prize for you. But no worries, you get to guess on the next one, unless you want to come up with another guess it picture.
> 
> How did you figure it out? Clues or you are just a botanical genius? LOL



Haha, no, I'm no botanical genius. Despite a couple years of a horticulture program way back in high school. 

Here is the next one.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 1, 2009)

Bayberry?


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> Bayberry?



Nope. But good guess.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it in the myrtle family, or am I way off?


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lets just say it's favored in Europe as jams jellies sauces and wine.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it a young elderberry?


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope. 
I'll give one last clue.
Sweden


----------



## non-grapenut (Dec 1, 2009)

Red Currant


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope not Red Currant.
Ok one more clue.

Ericaceae family


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2009)

Mtn Laurel


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Not Mtn Laurel either.
Think small evergreen shrubs found in Europe.


----------



## upper (Dec 1, 2009)

*quiz*

I have tried to hold my toung and let someone else answer,but I can lingonberry no more...Upper


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

upper said:


> I have tried to hold my toung and let someone else answer,but I can lingonberry no more...Upper





Yep you got it.  
Time for a nice glass of vino


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 1, 2009)

upper said:


> I have tried to hold my toung and let someone else answer,but I can lingonberry no more...Upper


Upper got the upper hand! Lingonberry, or Cowberry. Good work!


----------

